# Testosterone Cypionate for Women



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2011)

*Testosterone Cypionate for Women*
_by Anthony Roberts_

Anabolic steroid use by females is a controversial subject, despite their enormous value. The argument is often made that females have no business taking male hormones ??? a spurious argument at best, considering some steroids (Deca, for example) are derived from female hormones, namely progesterone, and not testosterone per se. Most people would be shocked to find out that most of the figure and fitness girls in the mainstream magazines have done a cycle or three. Still, the controversy remains, due in no small part to the highly visible side-effects seen in the professional ranks of women???s bodybuilding.

And the most controversial of the hormones used by women is, of course, testosterone. But a recent study has indicated that a single monthly injection of 100mgs of testosterone cypionate can be effective for increasing libido, without causing undue side effects (far too low to even be a competitive cycle for an amateur female bodybuilder in the NPC). This is a reasonably low dose (25mgs/week), but I???m left wondering why they didn???t try using a milder anabolic, as those are well-known for increasing libido in women as well???



> Potential role of androgens in the treatment of hypoactive sexual desire in women.
> Clayton AH.
> Source
> 
> ...



source


----------



## vannesb (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats very interesting for sure, and have never heard that!!  My wife actualy takes estrogen injections every 3 weeks.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice information.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 3, 2011)

Jamie Eason on the juice??


----------



## Dolfan84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Jamie Eason on the juice??



Whatever she's doing, it's working..smoking hot she is.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 3, 2011)

i have heard of women takine test enth or cyp at 20 to 25mg every week without many sides..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 3, 2011)

Great post.


----------



## Hell (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like im gonna have to slin pin my gf in her sleep!!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 3, 2011)

haha i know huh..i was just saying that to my friend lol!


----------

